# Windshield Washer Nozzle Adjusting



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

So does anyone have a good trick (or tool) for adjusting the washer fluid spray nozzles on the hood. They have a small hole in the center which I think is supposed to be used, but I can't really get anything to work.

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Needle nose pliers, but very gently so as not to break either of the two tabs. There is a special tool for this, but I've never bothered - I'd loose after the first use anyway.


----------



## NEPathfinder (Jan 15, 2006)

Zilverado said:


> So does anyone have a good trick (or tool) for adjusting the washer fluid spray nozzles on the hood. They have a small hole in the center which I think is supposed to be used, but I can't really get anything to work.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks.


I assume you mean if they are misaligned...if so I've always used a safety pin--put it in the hole and move the nozzle where you need it to go.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Zilverado said:


> So does anyone have a good trick (or tool) for adjusting the washer fluid spray nozzles on the hood. They have a small hole in the center which I think is supposed to be used, but I can't really get anything to work.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks.


a safety pin or any pin that'll fit into will do.


----------



## karayj (Jan 5, 2006)

Saftey pin or paper clip woks all the time


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## casper20 (Nov 24, 2005)

Zilverado said:


> So does anyone have a good trick (or tool) for adjusting the washer fluid spray nozzles on the hood. They have a small hole in the center which I think is supposed to be used, but I can't really get anything to work.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks.



I just use a safety pin and get someone to spray from inside, you insert the pin in the sprayer holes and make small adjustments by pushing up or down, just be gentle only a little force is needed to make it wash the windows of the car behind you especially if he's right up your butt..........


----------

